# An'Me



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

An'Me passed away suddenly and unexpectedly with acute renal failiure almost a fortnight ago now. She was the smallest of all our animals, but the gap she has left is huge - I still expect to hear her "helicopter" purr every time I turn around, and Ono, her brother and litter mate, has not yet fully come to terms with the fact that she won't come when he cries for her. They were eleven years old and did everything together and had never, ever been separated.

We'll never stop loving you, Annie-pan.

View attachment 4037


View attachment 4038


View attachment 4039


View attachment 4040


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP , so sorry to hear of your loss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

my heart goes out to you hunni, so sorry for your loss -x-


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so sorry for your loss she looked a beautifull cat. RIP An'Me Lady will be watching over her.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she was such a beautiful lady, i hope her brother feels better soon, time will pass and i'm sure he will settle soon 

its heart breaking when we lose a part of our family, at least you know she had a good life with you and your family and that she was well cared for and loved. R.I.P An'Me


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss, all our much loved pets are altogether happily playing


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, she was very beautiful,


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for your kind responses. I'm glad this thread started - it's comforting to know that people care.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Spell-soo sorry for your recent loss-she was a stunning little lass,try and remember those special daft little moments you shared-i'm sure she is too


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh Spell-soo sorry for your recent loss-she was a stunning little lass,try and remember those special daft little moments you shared-i'm sure she is too


Thanks Kelly - I'm sure she is! She was very much an "I'm in charge" cat who managed to sort everything and everyone out to her own satisfaction - I should think that by now she has re-organised Rainbow Bridge to suit herself!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> An'Me passed away suddenly and unexpectedly with acute renal failiure almost a fortnight ago now. She was the smallest of all our animals, but the gap she has left is huge - I still expect to hear her "helicopter" purr every time I turn around, and Ono, her brother and litter mate, has not yet fully come to terms with the fact that she won't come when he cries for her. They were eleven years old and did everything together and had never, ever been separated.
> 
> We'll never stop loving you, Annie-pan.
> 
> ...


How did you deal with Ono's lonliness is it just a question of time.

Duke our dog and Jasper our cat where good mates (not really sole mates). They slept in separate rooms but greeted each other every morning and throughout the day on Jaspers return. Jasper passed away on Friday. yesterday was very difficult for Duke he was grunting and whimpering all day for us to open the side door which we did and he will just stand looking and waiting for Jasper. The same thing is happening today. Jasper occasionally retreated to the bredroom and Duke is sitting at the bottom of the steps with his head cocked listening. He lays down for seconds and then he's up sniffing and mooching arouind.

Sue


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2008)

im so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

sskmick said:


> How did you deal with Ono's lonliness is it just a question of time.
> 
> Duke our dog and Jasper our cat where good mates (not really sole mates). They slept in separate rooms but greeted each other every morning and throughout the day on Jaspers return. Jasper passed away on Friday. yesterday was very difficult for Duke he was grunting and whimpering all day for us to open the side door which we did and he will just stand looking and waiting for Jasper. The same thing is happening today. Jasper occasionally retreated to the bredroom and Duke is sitting at the bottom of the steps with his head cocked listening. He lays down for seconds and then he's up sniffing and mooching arouind.
> 
> Sue


Aww - it's awful to watch, isn't it? I don't think there's any way to deal with it other than to be extra attentive and loving to the grieving pet, which I'm sure you are. Ono was distraught for the first couple of nights. I tried taking him to bed with me, and he'd curl up happily enough but after about ten minutes he was up and shouting for Annie. I even tried sleeping downstairs with him (they used to sleep downstairs) in case that helped, but again after a few minutes he was shouting for her. He's settling down a bit now in that he's sleeping through the night, but every time you walk into a room, or every time he comes into a room, he looks for her and shouts for her. He's getting lots and lots of extra hugs - he does like that part of it!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

May she sleep peacefully...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Just thought I'd post these pics of Ono being comforted by Harleyfudge. This is the first time they have ever slept together - it's almost as if Harleyfudge knows Ono is lonely without An'me and that he needs comforting and is trying to make him feel better.  And perhaps Harleyfidge is missing her too! Our animals never cease to amaze me.

View attachment 4191


View attachment 4192


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh bless em, love is a powerful emotion. its lovely HF is caring for O


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - Run Free Sweet One


----------

